# May Need My Head Examined



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

As if I need any more to do, once again I am jumping into the pool. Went to my Deere dealer for the repairs on my back-hoe. While I was there I sat down with the salesman and we looked on line at some of the stump grinders I have researched. After all the smoke cleared I have decided that a Shaver ST 50 grinder is in my future. He ordered it shipped to the store from the distributer. There are about 70 stumps I need to get ground or dug on one of my properties, so that is my justification. Every year I find myself renting a stump grinder four or five times. This piece of equipment should recoop it's $5400.00 cost in a couple of seasons. My thoughts are that I can offer a more complete service then some of the guys I see dragging grinders around. The dump will have a load of topsoil on it. I will remove the chips and fix the site all in one move. In the past I have turned down quite a bit of stump work because I could not justify the rental versus the money to be made. When it comes in I will post pictures.
Here's a quote from Mrs. Slipshod: "If I don't get my new stove before you buy another piece of equipment you will be sleeping on your tractor." Man her new stove is a beauty, all stainless and shiny. Cost more then me stump grinder, since I have to but a new range hood rated 600 cfm or better.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well handled with the Misses!   I have looked at getting a stump grinder a few time but just don't think I can justify the cost. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow 5400$ is a big chunk of money iactually i had thought they were even more expensive than that... 

When i have trees stumped (at least twice a year it seems) they charge me something like 25$ or more per stump so you could get your money back soon enough.. good point about being able to pull the stump chaffings away too.. they definetly leave a mess..


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*At Least*

I can show you guys the stove.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Hood*

Have to replace this one with something stronger. Each burner can generate 15,000 b.t.u.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this the new or old stove? It looks like a commercial quality stove you would see in a restaurant. My wife would love that!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*SJ*

I could have spent more. There are others out there for a lot more money. The Vermeer ones with an 18" cutter wheel on it's own little trailer is $12,000. That is the one I have rented. You have to muscle them around and if the job site is not level it is a pain.
While I am posting here's another shot of the stove. The back splash was not in stock. The store is going to deliver it when it comes in.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way..............................you DO know that she will be expecting a matching sink, refridgerator, and dishwasher too!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

WOW! That is one nice stove! How is the food coming off that beauty? Extra delicious?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, you are the man, I want a stove like that. Wolf is supposed to be one of the best on the market commercial or otherwise. Will you adopt me? PLEASE!!!!!!
 

We don't have a gas line run to the house so we are all electric. Those gas tops are nice and the stainless hood and backsplash are swEEEEEt! Is that the 36" unit?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Joe*

I have no Idea why I don't weigh 400 pounds. My wife is a chef and does some cooking for a caterer. She has wanted a professional stove for a long time. Chief funny you should say that about a matching refridgerator and dishwasher. We have had that talk already.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Stewart*

The "Wolf" is a 30 inch stove. It has the coolest broiler I have seen, the whole top of the oven glows red from a radient gas unit. The damn thing weighs over 400 pounds.but it is on wheels in the back. I wanted to get her the 36 inch model, but she did not want to sacrifice the cookie sheet and knife cabinet along side the stove. When I made the cabinets I figured for 36" just by taking out two screws and removing that cabinet, but she is attatched to it. She cooks I eat and I did not argue, just kept the $1000.00 in my pocket


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Go with the force Luke Sky Walker! The kitchen MUST match or her dark side with come out!   Just kiddin" Slip. That is some REALLY nice kitchen appliances! You da man! Take the long term strategic view.........if you get the matching stuff, you can bring out the 110 TLB purchase next right?   When can we eat at your house!!!!!?????:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I have been drooling over that setup for years. I hope we can afford it when we redo the kitchen in a few years. If your wife is cooking for a caterer it is money well spent. Just like your tractor and new grinder, sure you could get buy with something smaller or rent, it would take longer and in the end cost more.

Proper tool for the job as they say!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats a nice setup (stove) so is the stumper im sure.. did it really cost more than the stumper? its real nice..


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*stove*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *thats a nice setup (stove) so is the stumper im sure.. did it really cost more than the stumper? its real nice.. *


 The stove costs $3450.00, new hood $1500.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

My neighbor does tree work. he finally bought a green wheel to sharpen his own cutters. He even does it for others. Saves him a bundle.
Rodster


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

That is a nice stove.
And in a way, it is like a nice tractor: expensive but well built to last a lifetime and top of the line. I would bet no regrets. At least not from the wife


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Those sure look like nice stoves, but be careful. Our interior decorator bought one of those commercial quality stoves for her kitchen and she hated it because it wasn't self-cleaning. I don't remember the brand though.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*self- cleaning*



> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *Those sure look like nice stoves, but be careful. Our interior decorator bought one of those commercial quality stoves for her kitchen and she hated it because it wasn't self-cleaning. I don't remember the brand though. *


 The wife is used to cleaning her oven. The old piece of crap never cleaned itself either. Never knew that a woman"s smile can reach past her ears. My girl has been grinning since I hooked it up.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreenMtnMan _
> *Those sure look like nice stoves, I don't remember the brand though. *



from my understanding.. Wolf is right up there with Viking for top quality professional ovens.. very nice... 

good point johnnyray.. like a high end tractor... good for years of pride and enjoyment.. and of course good eats..


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*update;*

The last couple of weeks I have been busier then a one armed paper hanger. Here in western New York when people get even a small taste of warm weather I get as much work as I can handle. Trucking stone with my dump, did a drainage job, sawing lumber for my shop project, doing the repairs and updates on my equipment, and working on finishing up my winter house projects.
My stump grinder is ordered, lead time is about two weeks. The 4600 needs updated to run it. I have to have two more valve spools added even though I have power beyond installed. That little update is going to cost me $780.00 but it will have multi- function usage. I will be able to use a hydraulic third leg and a top angler on all my three point attachments. At my jail job, just talking to the guys about the stump grinder has generated a list of twenty-seven jobs. Funny how some things work out, people seem to like my concept of doing a complete job, grind out the stump, remove the chips, replace the dirt in the hole, grade it, plant it, then go on to the next one.
I have arranged to have eight of the next twelve weeks off at the jail, so I can take a vacation! Some vacation, I will be burning diesel everyday. That phase of my life is winding down quickly,as I only have a little over two years go before I take my pension. Maybe then I will be able to work just full time at the business.
I do kind of feel like a kid who saw Santa two weeks before Christmas. I know what he is bringing me, but still can't play with it, yet. When the stump grinder come in I will post pictures, and pictures of the Hydro update. Until then I will have to content myself with doing what has worked for the last ten years or so, just keep plugging along.
By the way; my wife loves the new stove and has been strangely quiet about projects she wants me to do.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sound like you need a vacation. Keep up the good work. Their saying mid 70's this weekend. Might actually get some work done on saturday.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Leo*

Just getting away from the prison for a while is a big plus. It has been a long winter and I am chomping at the bit to get busy with the equipment. This warm weather and breezes is drying things out nicely here. Thankfully the crew (sons and family) have taken a lot of the farming responsibilities. Over the winter I have moved about fifty loads of manure to the farm that needs spread and tilled in. I will have the fields ready for planting this week end if the rain stays away. All of the above is what I consider a vacation.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

If you need a little extra help with all of that work, call up Termmy -- I am sure he could wheel his $50K special edition JD
over and take care of that in a jiffy. If I recall correctly, his grinder was on loan from NASA, runs at 500,000RPM and if you can believe this runs on distilled water. 

Simply amazing equipment.

Andy
:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*termmy*

I thought he had the experimental stumper, 10,000. Zapped the stump from space with a GPS and Lazer.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Slip, you do need to think about a vacation...something not involving dirt work! But if it is relaxing and lets you vent stress, then more power to you! Working in any form of law enforcement sounds draining and would really play he!! with the ol attitude! If you are close to your pension it means to me that you have done it for a while!!!! Be carefull and take time to enjoy the family and yes even the new stove!!! Let us know how the grinder works out!eace:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*as of today*

No stump grinder yet! Good news is I got my fourth and fifth SCV asssembly from my dealer today. The dealer wanted $200.00 to install it. Seeing as I have spent money lately like a drunken sailor, I decided to do it myself. The whole project was not too bad, it took about four hours total. Not too bad for a guy who does not claim to be a John Deere mechanic. When I finished it and tested my work I had some extra parts in the kit. Went back over the installation manual line by line and I did everything right. I was still worried about the extra parts; two extra hydraulic hoses, four nylock nuts,and 6 fittings, so on the trailer I went and I had the JD mechanic take a look at my work.Everything is fine and after going back over the parts list none of the extras are on it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work Slip! :thumbsup: And you even have a few spare parts too!   That would have worried me too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya think you got enough remotes on that now?:lmao:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*remotes*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Ya think you got enough remotes on that now?:lmao: *


 I had better have enough Argee,the setup is maxed out. To run the stump grinder it needs them all. Those were # 4+5. I will be able to set up top and tilt and that should be nice.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

By the time your done, your going to be able to rotate your bush hog to clean it!:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Why Didn't I think of That*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *By the time your done, your going to be able to rotate your bush hog to clean it!:furious: :furious: :furious: *


 Here is a picture of the completed installation.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Spool Valves*

Mounting and plumbing this valve assembly was the hardest part of the whole job.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Cudos to you slipshod...you've done a clean job of it!:clap:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*4600 working*

I have been sawing on my mill for a few days, making material for my barn project. Here is a picture of my Deere getting ready to put "One" on the saw table.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*log loading front view*

This will give you a better idea just how big this log is.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Speaking of stump grinding, Slippy --- How much do you charge for the service? I have 17 stumps on my back land that the POs decided to leave in place and that I have routinely bushhogged around for last few years. (also a nice rotten haven for weeds/brush etc and just loves to catch the bushhog) I got a quote of $20 per stump down below the ground. So total of $340 for the whole job. This company is very well-respected and does quality work. 

Is this a fair price?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*For 17 stumps*

That is a very fair price. I still have not got my grinder, coming in the 27th. I am up in the air on pricing myself, I will have a handle on it after doing some at my place.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Slippy, Have you decided what you are going to charge per stump or a minimum for setup for the stump grinding work?
Getting better at working the new implement?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## RockyJSquirrel (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy,
Did you get your stumps ground yet? Idunno tractors, but I know tree work. $20 per stump is dirt cheap, especially if they have any size to them. Approximately what size stumps are we talking? 12" diameter or so?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, they range from about 12" to about 24-36" in diameter. 
Same price for all and some are a good 12"-36" inches off of the ground. I don't know really how hard the wood is any longer since they have been cut for many years (at least 10 probably)
but they are still hard enough to withstand a barrage of axe attacks. (Ask me how I know this) 

I don't really know how long it would take to grind down each one. But I will be responsible for the disposal and grading of the stump piles (they are supposed to ground below soil surface) but I can handle that with my tractor and box scraper. For $20/each
I don't think I can go wrong. Local, reputable, quality company fully bonded and insured. Supposed to be on the schedule for next week. Any idea on the time per stump? Is this a day affair? I figure at 30 mins per stump (including time for relocation of machine, setting up and grinding) at 20 stumps you are looking at nearly 10 HOURS. I guess maybe it only will take 15 mins per stump that is still a 5 hour day. Any ideas?

This was a walk-out, site-survey quote --- not just one over the phone. They know what they are getting into.  

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## RockyJSquirrel (Jun 6, 2004)

Depending on if they use a self propelled stumper or a tow-behind, setup and grinding time per stump should be about 15 minutes per. He might take a chainsaw and zip off the stumps lower or he may just grind all the way through. You should be able to just rake most of it out with a steel tined garden rake (the stiff tines, not a leaf rake). Leave it mounded up a little because the stump holes will settle over the next few months as the grindings decompose. If you rake them flat and haul off everything, you will have holes in 6 months.

You are getting a good deal.


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

You can trust Rocky-

He is a certified chainsaw/tree service nut! I mean that with all due respect. 
By the way, welcome Rocky, good to see you here. You can check out his credentials if you can pry the information out of him about his "other favorite forum/home"...

-Drew


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Depending on if they use a self propelled stumper or a tow-behind, setup and grinding time per stump should be about 15 minutes per. He might take a chainsaw and zip off the stumps lower or he may just grind all the way through. You should be able to just rake most of it out with a steel tined garden rake (the stiff tines, not a leaf rake). Leave it mounded up a little because the stump holes will settle over the next few months as the grindings decompose. If you rake them flat and haul off everything, you will have holes in 6 months.
> 
> You are getting a good deal.  *


Thanks, Rocky....I think he mentioned that he uses a Vermeer
unit. Scheduled for next week --- of course it will rain. 
Will keep you posted. Thanks so much for your insight on this. 
I will certainly leave it mounded up a little, thanks for the advice about the holes. I didn't realize that might occur. Last thing I want it 20 holes out there. 

:furious:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*My grinder*



> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Depending on if they use a self propelled stumper or a tow-behind, setup and grinding time per stump should be about 15 minutes per. He might take a chainsaw and zip off the stumps lower or he may just grind all the way through. You should be able to just rake most of it out with a steel tined garden rake (the stiff tines, not a leaf rake). Leave it mounded up a little because the stump holes will settle over the next few months as the grindings decompose. If you rake them flat and haul off everything, you will have holes in 6 months.
> 
> You are getting a good deal.  *


$20.00 a stump is a screaming deal. My machine is neither tow behind or self propelled. It is a three point mounted, P.T.O. driven, hydraulicly controlled, tractor unit. So far I have ground over 50 stumps with it, all sorts of trees, from red pine to sugar maple, some fresh cut some older stumps. My services include clean-up and replacing the soil in the holes. Customers really like the complete job concept and are willing to pay the extra money for no mess. I carry a few pounds of grass seed with me to spread on the fresh topsoil, but some like to use their own seed, to match their lawns.
Since I ordered my machine in April and did not get it til June, I have a lot of grinding backed up. The plan was to make stump grinding a winter or wet spring activity when I could not do much else, but it has turned into a summer job at least for this year. Finding work for it has not been any propblem, I was grinding in a front yard yesterday and had three people stop and want estimates. I gave two yesterday and got the jobs, one is 26 stumps from large pines the guy cut in front of his house. I bid that job hourly because of the situation, some I am grinding and some I am digging out so the guy can build a garage.
If this pace keeps up, I will have to rethink my business plan or curtail some of the other things I do as I am a one man band. My oldest son got 20 hours and my youngest worked three mornings for me the last week. We are going to hold a family meeting and discuss the company, I will open the books to them both. But caution is the byword for me, because I know that my passion does not mean it will be theirs. Retirement from my other job can't come soon enough, 27 months left.
I need the new tractor, one compact JD ,Truck and trailer set-up is not cutting it this year. But I am going to continue on and try to look at the look at the bottom line from a pure fiscal angle after things slow down a bit. My wish list, includes a addition dump truck (somewhat larger), 20 ton tag-a-long equipment trailer, a chipper, new additional compact tractor (50 hp or better), A knuckle boom set-up for loading logs on trailer, and a son or two that wants to take over in a few years. They both appear to like the cash! Go Figure,


----------

